# bit for acrylic also bottom cleaning



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Instead of using trial and error, let me ask...... I am using .08 clear acrylic which cuts well on the table saw but when cutting a notch in it the jig saw with a wood blade just snaps it like peanut brittle. is there a router bit that will cut it? Do I need a high TPI jig saw blade?

And question 2, what is the largest bottom cleaning bit you use when planing with your ski's? Anyone use a bowl and dish cutter bit for planing?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marco said:


> Instead of using trial and error, let me ask...... I am using .08 clear acrylic which cuts well on the table saw but when cutting a notch in it the jig saw with a wood blade just snaps it like peanut brittle. is there a router bit that will cut it? Do I need a high TPI jig saw blade?
> 
> And question 2, what is the largest bottom cleaning bit you use when planing with your ski's? Anyone use a bowl and dish cutter bit for planing?


Hi Marco

Just wanted to check on the acrylic......is that 0.08"? :sad:

If that thin, could you not cut it with a Stanley knife?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JIm

I use a 2 1/2" OD bit but a bowl bit will do the job also.
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

Cutting thin plastic, make a sandwich, use the plastic like the meat on your sandwich, 1/8" or 1/4" thick MDF works well for the bread of your sandwich use masking tape or D.S.Tape... 

===



Marco said:


> Instead of using trial and error, let me ask...... I am using .08 clear acrylic which cuts well on the table saw but when cutting a notch in it the jig saw with a wood blade just snaps it like peanut brittle. is there a router bit that will cut it? Do I need a high TPI jig saw blade?
> 
> And question 2, what is the largest bottom cleaning bit you use when planing with your ski's? Anyone use a bowl and dish cutter bit for planing?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes James 0.08 on the Acrylic. Thanks for the sandwich technique,,,,,,,, I didn't know they made a 2 1/2" od bit but the less passes the better


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

The eBay site does not have the 2 1/2" listed anymore but he puts it for sale from time to time but here's a 2" bit that works well also. one bit for many jobs..

Here's a link to Woodhaven they also sale a big bit.

1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit | eBay

Woodhaven Planing Sleds - YouTube

====



=========
*
*




Marco said:


> Yes James 0.08 on the Acrylic. Thanks for the sandwich technique,,,,,,,, I didn't know they made a 2 1/2" od bit but the less passes the better


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Marco, I wouldn't try cutting acrylic with any kind of reciprocating saw, especially thin stuff. For something that thin, a couple of scores with a box cutter (Stanley) knife should be sufficient. Bandsaw or table saw with the sandwich method. The reciprocating action of the jigsaw will just break it to pieces.:fie:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, On his latest project Harry tried using a bowl cutting bit to plane the surface of an expensive box. Harry posted he was getting some lines with it and went to using a straight bit to finish the cut.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marco said:


> Yes James 0.08 on the Acrylic. Thanks for the sandwich technique,,,,,,,, I didn't know they made a 2 1/2" od bit but the less passes the better


A caution here, with such a large bit it's essential that the skis are set-up so that the bit is absolutely parallel to the wood or you will get tiny ridges, been there done that!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Jim, On his latest project Harry tried using a bowl cutting bit to plane the surface of an expensive box. Harry posted he was getting some lines with it and went to using a straight bit to finish the cut.


Not quite right Mike, the ridges were on the first test using scrap, for the box I made a fixed ski and used the 1 3/4" bit. I have found that my 1 1/4" dish cutter does a good job and it isn't so critical to set the height of the skis identically in each corner, close will usually be fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Got a question for you ,,Who is in that Box ? and putting screws into him/her , I'm sure you took care not to go into the box with the screws,right . LOL

===



harrysin said:


> Not quite right Mike, the ridges were on the first test using scrap, for the box I made a fixed ski and used the 1 3/4" bit. I have found that my 1 1/4" dish cutter does a good job and it isn't so critical to set the height of the skis identically in each corner, close will usually be fine.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Where to start....... thanks for all of the reply's loaded with tips and information. When going to notch the thin acrylic I reached for my utility knife first but talked myself out of using it since I had other tools at my finger tips. I thought I was making the right decision :no: When ever I use luan I too often use my knife to cut it and have been trying to break that habit... of well.

I thought I was blind or ignorant or both because I couldn't find the 2 1/2" bit on that site. Thanks for letting me know that it was not listed and thanks for the other links.

........... and also thanks for the tips and tricks with planing on the ski's and the dish vs. straight bit.......... being able to avoid a mistake and having the right tool (s) for the job makes life so much nicer!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Got a question for you ,,Who is in that Box ? and putting screws into him/her , I'm sure you took care not to go into the box with the screws,right . LOL
> 
> ===


At this stage Bob the box was empty, having been purchased from the funeral home and given to my friend John to have laser engraved, unfortunately, as I mentioned, the widow gave HER date of birth instead of her late husbands. This is where I entered the picture, being asked if I could find a way to remove the engraving, leaving a perfectly flat surface for new engraving. I received the following email:

Hi Harry,

Karen and Rob at Jarrah Laser Designs asked me to thank you for the effort you went to removing the engraving from the Jarrah box top. It was perfect for them to engrave it again with the right date this time.


----------

